# Dialer auto dials some random numbers from call log



## ramadurai (May 24, 2013)

I have a samsung s3 att and installed nightly version of 6th may - kernel 3.4.42-aokp-g637c726-00241-gab33bcd.
The phone picks some random dialled/received numbers and dials it automatically. The problem is acute when it dials international numbers and i end up getting charged for the same. What i have done now to avoid this is, keep clearing my call logs regularly to avoid this problem.

I have just downloaded the latest version of 24-05-2013 and planned to try it.

This problem was there in earlier version too and is there any help available? Is this some thing i can fix?

Thanks

Ram


----------

